# Apple Dumpling Recipe



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Birthday is coming and I want apple dumpling instead of cake. Looked at recipe.com and Betty Crocker. Wondering what others put in the center of theirs.:icecream:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This recipe is really a good one...


APPLE DUMPLINGS


1 CAN CRESCENT ROLLS

2 GRANNY SMITH APPLES
Quarter apples and microwave them for at
least two minutes


WRAP APPLES IN CRESCENT ROLLS


pUT IN BAKING DISH

MIX TOGETHER 1 1/2 CUPS SUGAR
1 STICK OF BUTTER, MELTED
2 TABLESPOONS CORNSTARCH
MIX AND SPREAD ON TOP OF APPLES


POUR ONE 12 OUNCE CAN OF MOUNTAIN DEW ON TOP.


BAKE 45 MINUTES IN 350 DEGREE OVEN.


THESE ARE WONDERFUL, BEAUTIFULLY BROWN
WITH A WONDERFUL THICK SAUCE WHEN DONE
YOU CAN USE PART BROWN SUGAR AND WHITE 
SUGAR IF YOU WISH, AND ADD SOME CINNAMON 
TO ENHANCE THE FLAVOR INSTEAD OF ALL 
WHITE SUGAR.





I use 1 cup brown sugar and 1/2 cup white sugar
and add cinnamon to taste.
I do not microwave the apples, as they cook
while they are baking.
When you wrap the cresent roll dough around the
apples, keep the side with the most dough âupâ
in your baking dish. I use a 9 x 13 glass dish
sprayed with Pam.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

This recipe is really good and if you don't want to cook, you can just look at all the pictures.

http://www.apple-pie-crisp-dumplings-recipes.com/


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here is a really good (and unhealthy) recipe 

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2008/02/apple_dumplings/


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Tirzah! What do you mean unhealthy??
No one ever died from an apple dumpling!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

You know Osiris, you are right!

I have made them quite a few times and have lived to tell the tale (and share the recipe )


----------

